# مشاريع تخرج لطلاب الهندسه الكهربائيه بكافة فروعها



## منير الزعبي (1 يوليو 2011)

​ 
*شركة الهندسة الكهربائية و هندسة الكمبيوتر*​*
Electrical & Computer Engineering (ECE) Company

متخصصون في الهندسة الكهربائية بكافة فروعها وهندسة الكمبيوتر
وجدنا لتقديم الخدمات للطلاب والمهندسين
We Make it Very Easy​

*​*خدمات البيع

بيع واستيراد القطع الالكترونية اللازمة لمشاريع التخرج
بيع واستيراد الكتب الهندسية وبرامج الكمبيوتر الأصلية

خدمات التصميم

تصميم مشاريع تخرج لطلاب الهندسة الكهربائية بكافة فروعها وهندسة الكمبيوتر 
المساعدة في تصميم مشاريع التخرج وتقديم الحلول والبدائل
تصميم الدوائر الالكترونية والدوائر المطبوعة PCB))

خدمات المواقع الالكترونية

تصميم المواقع الالكترونية 
حجز دومين وحساب بريد الكتروني واستضافه بأسعار منافسه
تركيب منتديات الكترونية ومدونات مع دعم فني كامل ودائم

عرض خاص بمناسبة الافتتاح​( حجز دومين + استضافه بمساحة 10 GB + تركيب منتدى + حساب بريد الكتروني + دعم فني دائم على أفضل السيرفرات في أمريكا فقط بـ 100 دينار سنويا) 

الدورات التدريبية

دورات في برمجة الميكروكنترولر تشمل الجانب العملي والنظري
دورات في تصميم الربوت الآلي
دروس تقويه في المساقات الجامعية لطلاب الهندسة الكهربائية وهندسة الحاسوب


​لتفاصيل أكثر حول المنتجات والخدمات يرجى زيارة الموقع الالكتروني للشركة
WWW.ECE-C.COM
اربد - شارع الجامعة - بجانب البنك الإسلامي الأردني - ط 2​Website: WWW.ECE-C.COM​*​*​*


----------

